# Werribee River Vic



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Looking to have a good go at the Werribee River on Thursday 5-5:30am start and paddle up to the golf course and depending on time and conditions past the golf course. Should be about a 15km paddle there and back.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Thursday is out due to the wind and other commitments. So Ill be looking at going Friday instead (hopefully)


----------

